# Big Thompson Hazards



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

There were five trees today across the upper section from Mall Rd to the handicap access: two were portages, two were push overs, and one a duck under.

The portages were short. One of the push overs was sketchy with a fast approach. Your experience may vary at flows different from 340 CFS.


----------



## troutbend (Aug 1, 2010)

*No tree down at Brown Trout*

We just checked - no trees down in the Brown Trout Lane area. 

Maybe there is a tree down around the bend downstream from Rainbow Trout Ln - aka Grandpa's Retreat?


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

There was a log in the the first bend away from the highway upstream of the handicap access. You just got a glimpse of it from the highway as the river turns north.

I think there's a second log between Sleepy Hollow and this last bend because the highway was on river left when we portaged.

Actually the highway is on river left for all five logs.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

I took care of the top 3 trees. The top 2 have branches cut and are easy duck unders and the third one a channel is cut on the left side or you can go over the middle (>300 cfs) with no branches.


----------

